# Problem mit Intel UHD 630

## l3u

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe gerade einen relativ kleinen Desktop-PC zusammengebaut, mit einem Intel Core i3, der eine "Intel Corporation UHD Graphics 630"-GPU mitbringt. Ich hab die wie im Wiki beschrieben konfiguriert, Firmware in den Kernel integriert etc., aber es gibt merkwürdige Probleme bei X (in meinem Fall mit LxQt): Wenn man z. B. in den Einstellungen auf einen Eintrag klickt, dann ist der meistens nicht makiert, wenn man das Fenster ein bisschen bewegt dann schon, Kontextmenü-Untermenüs werden gar nicht angezeigt … alles sehr komisch.

Ich hab mal testweise eine externe Karte reingesteckt ("NVIDIA Corporation GK208B [GeForce GT 710] (rev a1)"), damit gibt's nach der entsprechenden Anpassung des Kernels und der VIDEO_CARDS-Variable keine Probleme.

Sowas hatte ich noch nicht – weiß einer Rat?

----------

## l3u

Ich hab's auch mal mit dem letzten verfügbaren Kernel (5.11.6) probiert, bei selber Konfiguration. Da bleibt dann gleich der Bildschirm schwarz nach dem Grub-Menu :-(

----------

## mike155

Bitte poste die Ausgabe von 'emerge --info' und die Xorg.0.log - am besten über wgetpaste.

----------

## l3u

Nach einigem Rumprobieren läuft's jetzt (mit dem stable-Kernel, was anderes hab ich nicht mehr probiert) … ich bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher, warum …

Womöglich wegen dem "HTML5/VAAPI GPU hangs" Troubleshooting-Teil des Wikis, wo man folgendes aktivieren soll:

```
Device Drivers  --->

    [*] IOMMU Hardware Support --->

        [*] Support for Intel IOMMU using DMA Remapping Devices

        [*]   Enable Intel DMA Remapping Devices by default
```

Äußerst suspekt!

----------

